# Temp gague not moving



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

So there is a bit of background i have to give you first. My 98 altima with 136k just got a tune up and the idler pully replace and the intake valve washers too.... It was spitting a code for a misfire in #4 cylinder... while my mechanic was replacing the pulley he replaced the serpentine belt too. i drove it home and didnt take notice in the fact that it was ideling high, as it has before the tune up. The next day i drove to work and while at a stop light i noticed that my temp gague was sitting on cold... i went to work and when i left later that day it didnt move from cold... not mind you it was 70 degrees... what should i do? might it be just the thermostat? the belt isnt tight? what do you think... anything is helpful.

thanks


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

still not working after i looked at it this weekend... am i really hurting my engine?


----------



## eldeliaj (May 21, 2008)

hey I notice I'm like way late with this - but i hope you fixed this. If you haven't take it back to the guy man, your mechanic fucked up. It worked b4 and now it doesn't.
This could be a few things: the temp sensor is unpluged/not working and I'd assume you get an error code for that, or your temp gauge is gone


----------



## jacobsjam1 (Sep 14, 2008)

First thing to do when this happens is check you're water level! No water no temp! then check other thing's, thermostat etc. You can check this while driving: Turn on you're heater if theres hot air coming out then you have (at least) some water. Good luck.


----------

